# Girly Wine Label



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2007)

*I stabilized my Welches Niagara/Raspberry wine today......pretty darn tastey!!!!! I made 3 gallons to give to the girls....here is the girly label.*






Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice Ramona, I think that purple Scribble thing at the top makes it!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 20, 2007)

Girly schmirly! It's great!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 20, 2007)

Really nice rgecaprock!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice!!!It will be pretty with the wine....Post photos when you get it bottled.

Did you do the mix yourself??? That sounds like a nice blend.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2007)

Great label Ramona....


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup, it is girly! Good job and happy tasting!


Smurfe


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you all,
NW, I used half Welches Niagara and half Niagara/red raspberry. I didn't want the raspberry to over power the wine. I tasted a glass yesterday and haven't girly sweetened it yet. It was very nice. I'll back sweeten just a little with some Niagara concentrate. I'll take pics when it is bottled...don't suppose George has any pink shrinks, do ya?


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 21, 2007)

I love it! I'd love to sample some of that! Winestock II is coming at some point!


I have to share this picture with you. LeiniePrincess sent this to me, her husband found this wine for her at the Air Force base.








I wonder, does he mean something by bringing this home for my sweet baby girl?


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL................Thats too funny...... I like it!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

That is cool!!! Pink has it's place. It might just be a stratedgy to keep the men from being seen drinking our wines with a pink label. Thus...more for us girls.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

Great label Ramona. A pink label's not going to keep me from getting to what's inside though... I'm on to you!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, then I send a few bottles for Super Bowl!!!!!


Ramona.......


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Ok, then I send a few bottles for Super Bowl!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ramona.......




Send em on!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL.............rge


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the wine so much!! I think it tasted better because it's called Bitch wine and because I received as a surprise gift from my husband!


----------



## Harry (Jan 23, 2007)

Ramona is that you dancing LOL


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 23, 2007)

Harry, It could have been maybe in the 60's........the late 60's






Ramona


----------

